# Volunteering at orphanage in Barca?



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm having some difficulty finding volunteer opportunities in Barcelona (prob b/c I don't speak a word Spanish and Google translate isn't really your best friend after all) so I'm wondering if any one here knows anything? I'd like to volunteer at a local orphanage -- just playing w the kids or practice English or whatever. I'm sure there are some here, right? Thanks in advance. 


Kindly,
Margaret.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure Simon Harris will be able to help - just PM him. 

IAC he is a good contact in BCN and will be able to help you find your feet.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

HighExposure said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having some difficulty finding volunteer opportunities in Barcelona (prob b/c I don't speak a word Spanish and Google translate isn't really your best friend after all) so I'm wondering if any one here knows anything? I'd like to volunteer at a local orphanage -- just playing w the kids or practice English or whatever. I'm sure there are some here, right? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


You could try in the Red Cross (La Cruz Roja) They usually have volunteer programmes running and they may have programmes involving kids.
If you're religiously inclined there's Caritas a Catholic voluntary organisation. Your good friend (but not your best friend) Google can help you find local addresses although I don't know the Catalan name for them.
Hope you find something


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Benvinguts a Creu Roja
English page is under construction. On Spanish page, there are contact details for volunteering.


----------



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Benvinguts a Creu Roja
> English page is under construction. On Spanish page, there are contact details for volunteering.


Thanks everyone. I will look into Red Cross and hopefully get situated somewhere fitting. I did find Caritas actually when I was web browsing but the Spanish / Google translator defeated me... lol -- I shall give it a second go, then! Thanks again. 


Kindly,
Margaret.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a thought, but have you popped down to your local Ayuntamiento to enquire which ONGs (organizaciones non gubermentales) are running in your area? I know that you can actually do ONG volunteer training online as well. If you enter ONG en Barcelona you can get an overview of those organisations in your area with a map and addresses too. 

Best of luck.

Tallulah.x


----------

